# mourning male



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

My beautiful Belle was killed 2 days ago by a stray dog. The male is calling after her, can he die from mourning her? He´s not alone, one of their baby still lives with him, plus he can see my other fantails in the voliere beside theirs .... 
I´m trying to find a new female as soon as possible, hopefully he´ll live, my gorgeous Neri... Did it ever hapened that doves died missing their mate?

a beautiful picture of my couple...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have not seen one die from missing a mate. when they realize the mate is not coming back they usually move on to find another one, how long that takes I guess depends on the pigeon. If the baby one matures and is a hen, he could pair up with her too. but that would not be known untill the young one matures.


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

I think he will live to love again, but it is pitiful to see them like that. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for your answers, feels good to know that he will make it. I have no intention on keeping the baby so they became a couple eventualy but will not sell it until I get another female for him. 
It is pitiful seeing him like that, wanna go there and hug him, my gorgeous boy. 
I´m thinking on buying a yellow or choklad brown female, third choice is a black one. What do U think of the combination?


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

I myself am just now learning about colors, but it will be interesting to see what the answer is, because some of the folks in here seem to really know thier stuff.


----------

